# cahoon creek



## shorebound

Please close post


----------



## Cornbread

i have nothing to say and there is nothing to se.
cb


----------



## AnthHol

PM sent, hoping to stop this before its the first out of hand thread of the season.


----------



## Lewzer

Looks as though you could fish both banks of the creek from Cahoon Memorial Park. There is also another small creek (Porter Creek??)to the west that runs through the Huntington Park that would be public access.


----------



## Cornbread

Lewzer said:


> Looks as though you could fish both banks of the creek from Cahoon Memorial Park. There is also another small creek (Porter Creek??)to the west that runs through the Huntington Park that would be public access.



thousands of lazy people on the web and you want to direct them to a creek that's 5 feet wide and at best a foot deep. a lack of common sense is why we keep loosing access in ohio.


----------



## preacherman

i don't see how it's sharing some deep hidden secret. the creeks are located on public property in huntington which is a metro park and cahoon is in a community park. i have no problem asking for location advice and i have no problem posting exact locations where i have done well and where i have struck out. my best success steelheading has been under the 480 bridge on rocky river and i post my results. i've never felt poached by anyone on this site. i don't like it when people only ask for information, but never offer. but for the most part i feel like we're in it together


----------



## Lewzer

Amen preacher. I too feel like we are placed on this Earth to help each other out. There are those that take and those that give.
We all know who we are...


----------



## creekcrawler

Don't forget there's a couple more small creeks that are located right...

{oomph!}, {SmAck!}, {Pow!!}


----------



## steelheadBob

hey hey guys, BigDaddy wasnt joking about closing the steelhead forum because of bashing threads like this one is turning out. I for one live on this forum 5 months out of the year so please, lets keep it clean!!!!


----------



## Steelie Junkie

Some people love to learn the hard way. Posting reports on any stream is asking for trouble in regards to revealing locations. As my grandfather told me "the best fishing report is yourself"


----------



## Big Daddy

Guys, you can be as generic or specific in your reports as you want. 

It's the bashing, the put-downs, the slamming, the flame wars that need to stop. 

I may try and get out next week sometime and drown a few maggots. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## steelheadBob

Hey Bigdaddy, me and the pops r going to mosquito sat. night. throwing you a invite????


----------



## Big Daddy

Sorry Bob... Wasn't even on the computer yesterday... All 3 kids had soccer and I cooked dinner for everyone since I was gone last weekend. LOL.

Wife works today so I'm taking all the kids on a hike to get them outside!

We'll see about next weekend... I'll be in touch!


----------



## Cornbread

steelheadBob said:


> hey hey guys, BigDaddy wasnt joking about closing the steelhead forum because of bashing threads like this one is turning out. I for one live on this forum 5 months out of the year so please, lets keep it clean!!!!


who bashed what? i bashed no-one. i stated my opinion and my opinion is that waters this small with little access need to be left alone. if you want to fish it cool, however is it really a good idea to post it on a website of this size? if these little tribs are going to be named i hope that this board does shut down. think about what loss of access means to your kids and mine. common sense i find is not so common.
cb


----------



## steelheadBob

Cornbread,,, P.M. sent.


----------



## steelheadBob

You didnt miss n e thig Daddy, we hit both sides of the causeway and tried everything we could, all we got was about 10 trillion 3" crappie and one 13 inch walleye. No one was really setting them on fire last night.


----------

